

Ask HN: Group Chat client that works behind a proxy - durzagott

I&#x27;d love to be able to use the Hipchat desktop client with my team, but our corporate network requires a proxy server to access the Internet.<p>Is there an app that meets these requirements:<p><pre><code>  - Linux Desktop Client
  - Proxy support
  - Persistent Rooms
  - Image and file sharing
  - Desktop notifications
  - Firewall friendly (optional)
  - Commercial apps not a problem
  - No browser-only solutions!
</code></pre>
I&#x27;ve tried a few of the Campfire desktop clients on Linux (such as Snakefire), but some messages seem to go missing or don&#x27;t show up until the client has been restarted.<p>I&#x27;ve also come across another product called OneTeam (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oneteam.im&#x2F;), but there is almost no mention of it outside of their own website. So I&#x27;m a bit sceptical...
======
arjitc
How about IRC ? you could setup a local IRC server and use a IRC client to
connect to it ?

